# Why There Are More Women Than Men



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yup, that 'spliains it...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yup, that 'spliains it...


----------



## wranglerdon (Mar 2, 2015)

the reason , ladies and gentlemen, for the above pictures is simply this: EVERY MAN AND WOMAN IS ABSOLUTELY, POSITIVLY, RIGHT IN EVERYTHING THEY SAY AND DO UNTIL THEY FALL ON THEIR ASS!!   wrangler don


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 2, 2015)

I've seen many of those in Real Life on the job.   This one too many times:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2015)

It's the Y chromosome. DNA for common sense is found on the X chromosome.
Women, who are XX, have a full dose of it, men with XY, have only half as much.


----------

